# model /type on V5



## rog (May 24, 2002)

Just got the V5 for my A3 and it describes it as a 2-axle-rigid body SALOON.
Is this correct?


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Just checked mine...... (although its a S3 not A3)

Make: AUDI
Model / Type : S3 Quattro
3 Door Hatchback

I suggest there is an error on yours! :


----------



## bk (May 7, 2002)

> 2-axle-rigid body SALOON.
> Is this correct?


I had this on my first V5 as I had imported my car from Germany. This becuase there wasn't a code/ ref for a Golf V6 4motion.

Your car may be an 'import' unless your Audi (supplying?) dealer didn't fill out the V5 reg documents correctly. Or you been sold an import without being told? Just guessing

You can always send away for a replacement, I did this with a conformation letter from VW dealer to say what model the car was. You might not even need a letter from Audi.

:Just read your other post to say it is an import :


----------



## rog (May 24, 2002)

Just go the V5 back saying 3 door hatchback. Still got the wrong chassis number on it though. Dear Anne Robinson..........


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I have just received the V5 for my TTC (purchased from Premier Car Search - Origin Germany, LHD) and this also says 2-axle-rigid body SALOON


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Mine is an import and they got it right.... Â :


----------

